# [WINDOWS] {05/22} WET_ANDY * a UNIVERSAL splash screen converter and flashing tool



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Mod Type:: Boot Animation

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: ADB

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: Yes

Optional:: Themed

Source:: 
*Meet Wet Andy, a UNIVERSAL splash screen tool. *








*Yes, you heard right, this is a tool that can take any standard image (jpg, png, bmp), convert it to the exact screen size of your device, and flash it to your device. *

*Custom splash screens have never been easier! It will work with API7 through API15 without issue (on the 8 different devices I tested). *

*STEPS: *

*1.* Connect your Device and enable USB Debugging. Start the "Wet Andy" program by clicking it.

*2*. Hit the "TEST ADB" button, it will tell you if your device is connected. (output can be seen as ADBTEST.txt in the folder)

*3.* Hit "PICK" and you must pick an image file that is JPG, BMP, or PNG using the file chooser.

*4.* Hit "CONVERT", you will not see the progress on screen, but when you see your image, display.txt, and splash.img in the program folder it has worked!
* This program auto converts the image to the size of your screen, so you can use any image. If your phone does not display its screen size in the props, the default is 480x800
*5.* Close the program. (ffmpeg has something weord where it keeps going, but don't worry as it WORKED.

*6.* Restart the program and "TEST ADB"

*7*. Once you see it is connected, hit "Install"
* The phone will freeze, then reboot into the bootloader. From there, it will do the install.
* Once you see the screen go blank and the program show "Installing", it has installed and is rebooting
* You will see the new image as it boots!

TO REUSE AND FLASH ANOTHER IMAGE TO THE SPLASH, DELETE THE SPLASH.IMG !!!!

*DOWNLOAD: http://dl.dropbox.co...ndy.windows.zip*

NOTICE: BY USING THIS PROGRAM, YOU AGREE TO THE RIGHTS AND PRIVILAGES OF GOOGLE AND THEIR SDK TOOLS


----------



## chdwrk (Dec 4, 2011)

Neat idea, any suggestions that i should try when files do not show up after clicking "convert"?


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

There should be a splash.img that appears in the folder and the picture you picked should also show up in the folder (it makes a copy).

You have to "PICK" a file before doing the conversion. It will load the file and tell you whether or not the file is of a valid type. Only after picking a file can you hit convert or else it is trying to convert and there is nothing loaded to convert.


----------



## chdwrk (Dec 4, 2011)

childofthehorn said:


> There should be a splash.img that appears in the folder and the picture you picked should also show up in the folder (it makes a copy).
> 
> You have to "PICK" a file before doing the conversion. It will load the file and tell you whether or not the file is of a valid type. Only after picking a file can you hit convert or else it is trying to convert and there is nothing loaded to convert.


 ok, will continue to try, have attempted with around a dozen jpg images but have yet to see anything appear in the folder other than an adb text document and a display text document. And yes, I am following the instructions. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does this work on the HP Touchpad with CM9nightlys?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Assuming this will not work on Samsung devices?


----------

